# What to do with Antoine Walker



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Antoine Walker is about to enter the final guaranteed year of his contract, wherein he's going to be paid $9.3 million. (The team has an option on his contract for 2009-10, so barring the worst move in Wolves history, this is an expiring contract.) What would you like to see happen with Antoine? The options would be 1) nothing, just keep him around this season; 2) buy him out, meaning we still pay him and he counts against the cap this year, but at least he's not around to spread his discontent; or 3) trade him for something of value to a team that wants the expiring contract. My personal preference is 3, because I don't believe our cap room would be of much value anyway--we'd overpay to bring players here, as nobody wants to play in Minnesota even when we're winning, much less when we're terrible. And for $9 million (+/- 20% or whatever), you can pick up some legitimate help.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Definately would look at trading him, if mccants cant be packaged on draft night a package of Walker/Mccants/Miami's pick could land a pretty substantial player, possibly even a decent center to pair with Al


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dalembart could be interesting


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd love to end up with Dalembert, but I can't imagine anyone giving us that kind of center unless they're desperate to unload salary (Denver?). Philly is under the cap anyway, and would be left with, what, Booth and Randolph? I can't imagine that. But maybe some kind of $4-6 million type center plus a salary-equalizer and a pick (hopefully to be used on another legit big prospect). If it's true that Cleveland is shopping Varejao, I'd leap at that chance.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Verajo definately, but he wants to get paid big money for some reason.

Forgot about Philly being so far under the cap, probably makes that a no-go

Pray AI opts out and leaves, leaving the nuggets with no choice but to re-build... starting with Camby... or Nene possibly


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

RJ is available, Walker is almost enough to make salaries work. McCants, Foye, Brewer and your picks would probably all be interesting, but besides McCants, I don't know what MIN would give up for him, and McCants probably wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dont think id be overly interested in RJ... really need a big


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Dont think id be overly interested in RJ... really need a big


Ditto. Or a point.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I got it, the person we need is...Avery Johnson as head coach


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Straight swap for etan thomas? throw in the second rounders maybe


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Straight swap for etan thomas? throw in the second rounders maybe


Uh, how 'bout we make sure he's healthy first? I mean, he is coming off heart surgery, for gods' sake.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Pretty much echoing what everyone else is saying. Attempt to trade him for a reasonably young big, Dalambert would be great, or buy him out.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

luther said:


> Uh, how 'bout we make sure he's healthy first? I mean, he is coming off heart surgery, for gods' sake.


he is... but if nothing else is out there id trade Walkers salary for him assuming he'd recover... if its serious and hes forced to retire the team would get injury exepction on the contract wouldnt they?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Straight swap for etan thomas? throw in the second rounders maybe


Honestly, I really believe that you can acquire Etan Thomas from Washington for less than an expiring contract like Walker. Madsen and Buckner may be enough for him (since his value is pretty low due to health concerns). And a trade like this would benefit both teams.

As for Walker, an idea here:

NY trade Malik Rose to Minnesota;
Minnesota trade their 2nd rounder (34th pick) to NY and Antoine Walker to Memphis;
Memphis trade Brian Cardinal and the 28th pick to NY;

It help your team by saving some money while getting rid of an unwanted player (Walker).
Your team could also try to include Seattle in this deal in order to get more help at PG. In this case here is another idea:


NY trade Malik Rose to Seattle;
Minnesota trade their 2nd rounder (34th pick) to NY and Antoine Walker to Memphis; trade Marko Jaric to Seattle;
Memphis trade Brian Cardinal and the 28th pick to NY;
Seattle trade Donyell Marshall, Luke Ridnour and Gerald Wilkins to Minnesota;

I've included Seattle, since they would probably take Jerryd Bayless (a combo PG) in this draft. There won't be enough minutes for Bayless, Watson and Ridnour.
Jaric make more sense than Ridnour to them since he is also a combo guard and can play some SG for them if/when needed.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ You say there aren't enough minutes for Bayless, Ridnour and Watson but don't have Seattle getting rid of any of them. And worse, you have them adding Jaric, who insists he's a PG.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

luther said:


> ^ You say there aren't enough minutes for Bayless, Ridnour and Watson but don't have Seattle getting rid of any of them. And worse, you have them adding Jaric, who insists he's a PG.


Whoops, I've corrected my error (I've forgot to say that Ridnour would be sent to Minnesota in this idea), thanks!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I literally would take any big stiff who has collected 10 rebounds in a game for Toine and try him out.
Remember Vlad Stepania? Or Pat Burke, Brian Skinner... actually Burke maybe never got 10 but he's big.



Zuca said:


> Honestly, I really believe that you can acquire Etan Thomas from Washington for less than an expiring contract like Walker. Madsen and Buckner may be enough for him (since his value is pretty low due to health concerns). And a trade like this would benefit both teams.
> 
> As for Walker, an idea here:
> 
> ...


This would be the greatest trade in NBA history.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Actually Brian Skinner is a free agent, and a guy I'd GLADLY pay slightly above minimum (part of the biennial exception, for example) to get him here on a two-year deal or so. He's the kind of rugged role player in the post we could use for a year or two while we figure something out. I doubt he'd want to sign with a losing team at this stage of his career, which is why I'd offer two years instead of one and slightly over minimum in the hopes that no team would commit to that. Two years ago he played about 22 mpg in Milwaukee and got about 5 ppg and 6 rpg. That would be valuable to us.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

there is some disagreement in the online listings of his contract status. Hoopshype has him with a team option after next year, but they're pretty notoriously wrong. 

The site I usually use is linked through the main NBA forum here. It has him with a players option which he'd obviously love to exercise. 

anyone have the definitive word?

STOMP


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pretty sure its a team option... well thats what i assumed as hes widely viewed as an 'expiring'

you know for sure luther?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a question many Heat fans asked themselves.

Thank God that #1 was protected.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Swapping him and some picks for decent role-player is a dream it's starting to seem.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If we get Mayo they may look to package him with mccants somewhere

id like to see him released, sign with boston as the 11th-12th man lol


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yes, Antoine Walker is definitely an expiring. He has arthritic knees, so the last two years of his deal are unguaranteed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Walker wants out: With the Wolves in a youth movement, forward Antoine Walker's agent said he has talked to the team about a trade or buyout of the 12-year veteran's contract.
> 
> "Antoine's a heck of a player," agent Mark Bartelstein said. "He wants to play. I wouldn't say anything is imminent, but we're talking to the Wolves and we'll see if we can work something out."


http://www.twincities.com/ci_9642316?source=most_viewed


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> http://www.twincities.com/ci_9642316?source=most_viewed


He's been public about wanting a trade since just before the deadline and about wanting a buyout since. I don't know why they'd even report it now, as it's not news so much as an ongoing saga.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well yeah, but being on the last year of his contract now if they dont find a trade they will likely save themselves a million or 2 and let him go


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope they don't buy him out just because I'm pissed at the whole idea. I read last year that most buyouts are ridiculously close to the whole amount of the contract--like 90% or something. **** that. Player and team sign contract. Team doesn't like player, releases player, but pays fully guaranteed salary. Player doesn't like team, *****es, hurts environment of team ... and gets buyout for 90% of salary? It's ridiculous. I wish there were a rule that a buyout couldn't exceed, say, 35% of the contract. You don't deserve any money if you don't contribute your workload, whatever the coach decides that is. Rant over. Anyway, I'm still hopeful we can trade him. He could have value in certain situations.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well he has value as an expiring at least, im sure they will see whats available


----------

